# 20 Long Build



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

This has been dubbed my "do it again project". 3 months in the making...
Stand is 42" tall by 30-1/8" wide by 13" deep. Top of tank is 4.5' high... perfect viewing level.

stand frame, made with 4x4's to be extra sturdy









brackets









paneling









tank drilled and painted









first door









doors complete









checking the plumbing









sump









sump top view









electrical









finished product


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bit of advice I learned. If you notice in picture 7 (plumbing) don't ever use the pvc check valves found at hardware store. This valve failed on its first test. Get the clear flapper style ones... trust me... it worth waiting the shipping.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

good looking build :thumbsup:


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Good stuff, what did you coat the wood with?


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

SinCrisis said:


> Good stuff, what did you coat the wood with?


3 stage process

wood condinitioner, Minwax Red Mahogany stain then Minwax clear satin poly finish with fine sanding and steel wool in between.


----------

